# Routering Hardwood



## golfer09 (Sep 9, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had some tips for routering hardwood. I thought I had good router bits but they seem to have a tough time routering sapele. I had made some box tops and the tops are framed in sapele. Ive tried using my router handheld and on my router table. I just cant seem to get clean cuts. Ive routered baseboard and trim and other softwoods with no problems at all. I've been practicing with scrap wood and have not had any luck. Any tips or suggestions would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2014)

Is your router variable speed? For harder woods I usually up the spindle speed and go really slow and easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2014)

Sapele isn't hard compared to most exotics but it has interlocking grain so likes to burn when being routed etc. especially on the end grain. high quality carbide cutters, and not allowing the wood to pass too slow (nor too fast but especially too slow) is critical. You can forget using HSS bits - you need high quality carbide bits from someone like Whiteside etc.

Sapele usually takes some hand sanding on the end grain where you have passed a router bit to apply a profile for example. That's been my experience with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 9, 2014)

Good router bits only stay "good" for so long, they dull like everything else. Try a brand new, good quality (Whiteside, Freud, etc) bit, you should get good results in about any wood, they just dont stay sharp as long when using them on very hard woods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## golfer09 (Sep 9, 2014)

I do not have a variable speed router but I can borrow one. 

Also, are the Freud carbide tipped router bits ok or should I go for all carbide ? I do not need to router hardwood very often so it is hard to justify the cost.

I really appreciate everyone's input! Thank you.


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2014)

Take as shallow a pass as you can and just take more passes. Slow and easy is the way to go! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 9, 2014)

golfer09 said:


> I do not have a variable speed router but I can borrow one.
> 
> Also, are the Freud carbide tipped router bits ok or should I go for all carbide ? I do not need to router hardwood very often so it is hard to justify the cost.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's input! Thank you.


Most just have carbide cutters, except straight spiral bits. You don't need all carbide, I don't even think they make them for profile bits....


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 13, 2014)

Interesting, valuable discussion. Can you sharpen dulled router bits? If so, is there a recommended technique?


----------



## ButchC (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep. Find a reputable and recommended sharpening service and dont try to do it yourself, lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tony said:


> Take as shallow a pass as you can and just take more passes. Slow and easy is the way to go! Tony



Sharp bits and the above advice. If wood is real touchy/difficult my last pass is just a skim to clean it up.


----------



## golfer09 (Nov 5, 2014)

I forgot to come back on and say thank you for the advice. I bought a nice full carbide bit from Whitesides and it worked like a charmed! I routered zebrawood, rosewood, and sapele without any problems at all. I used my router table to do it


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey golfer09, take some pictures of that work and give us a treat.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 5, 2014)

> If wood is real touchy/difficult my last pass is just a skim to clean it up.



Yeah, I do what Mike advices regarding the final pass. Sneak up on it and make the last one a real thin trim. Works great with saw cuts too.


----------



## golfer09 (Nov 10, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Hey golfer09, take some pictures of that work and give us a treat.



I dont think my work is good enough to post here lol


----------



## frankp (Nov 14, 2014)

all work is good enough to post, golfer09. We all have different skill levels and interests but having pics makes everyone happy and, often, gives a way for people to give feedback about ways to do things we might not have thought about before.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree 100% with Frank on showing pics of your work. You'd have a tough time finding a more respectful bunch of folks to get tips from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## golfer09 (Nov 15, 2014)

ok well here is my first attempt making boxes. Im turning them into humidors for some friends who helped me out through a rough time . So this is my thank you to them. Also, thanks again for the advice on a router bit for the tops.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 15, 2014)

Those pretty good to me. Do a little weight lifting while waiting for finish to dry, do ya'?


----------



## justallan (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice boxes, Wil.
If I made those I'd be bragging on them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice boxes- Looks like new bits did the job.


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2014)

Will, hold your head up high, those are very nice! Good job, show us some more! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## golfer09 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you. a few minor flaws but im happy


----------



## frankp (Nov 17, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't be ashamed of those boxes! One of these days I'll see if I can put up some pics of some of my stuff. You won't think you're a weak link after that, I assure you.


----------

